# christmas moss turning white...



## newb13 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

so i finally got some water into my fluval tank after about 6 months of doing the dry start method.

Been adding ammonia and checking levels. It's actually dropping from 4ppm to 1 ppm every full day!

But now i noticed my christmas moss is getting white. there's a white, almost crystal like dust all over the moss and the color has reduced itself from green to a light green/yellow and white. The base underneath looks green still though.

Is this part of the water adaptive process? Do i just give it a trim? Or is the water temperature/co2 too high/low?

water is 78 degrees F, and i cranked up the bubbles for this initial starting phase.

thanks


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

That post is a little hard to follow but cover the moss with water and it should be fine.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you have a photo of the whiteness?

Also, 4 ppm of ammonia is quite high and may be causing damage to the moss.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My guess is co2 too high


----------



## newb13 (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking at it closely, i think there's a bit of cosmetic sand debris on it from when I added water.

I'm going to give it a trim and change a bit of the water. Ammonia level is at about 2ppm.

crank down the CO2 as well?


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

looks like a marijuana bud


----------



## newb13 (Jan 8, 2013)

actually, that's a good way to describe what i'm seeing. It's like a bunch of crystals on a marijuana bud. I thought it may have been tiny bubbles, but now it's starting to look like sand debris.........


----------



## cjipping (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had similar issues on my christmas moss from time to time. Although never to that extent. Looks like bubbles as you said. I tend to get it after a change in tank conditions. (Large waterchanges, moving the moss from one tank to another, sometimes if I make a change in floating plants, or trim/tear up the moss etc. ) Not sure what it is, it sometimes even feels a bit grainy if I rub it between my fingers, although it could just be the feel of the natural moss and my imagination.

I've never had any issues with it. Tends to go away over about a week and I never have had problems with the moss growing. I wouldn't be too concerned, just keep an eye on it. As long as the moss is green underneath its going fine. 

It will take it a bit to get going, so don't worry if you don't see new growth right away. Just watch to make sure the moss itself doesn't turn brown or white. If its still around or gets worse in a week, then I would start to be concerned.


----------



## newb13 (Jan 8, 2013)

that's good to know. I'll keep an eye out. thanks cjipping.


----------

